# Transformatori >  Paramatriskais generators

## Ingus Siliņš

Sveiki, te interesanti eksperimenti par parametriskajiem generatoriem:
http://jnaudin.free.fr/2SGen/indexen.htm
Varbuut kaadam ir inerese ko taadu uzbuuveet... manupraat lielaaku izejas jaudu panaaku pie nosleegtas aareejas magneetiskaas kjeedes, vai lietojot cita veida konstrukcijas...

----------


## zzz

Atkal muuzhiigo dzineeju galvaa sistos velk uz spamoshanu aarpus sho speciaali "apdaavinaato" forumiem.  ::  

Pirme punkte - smukaak sho hrenovinu buutu saukt par parametrisko transformatoru. Terminologjiska nianse, bet ordnung must sein. (analogjiskas ieriices literatuuraa tiek sauktas taa, un hrenovinas patvaljiiga paardeeveeshana par "gjeneratoru" par muuzhiigo dzineeju to nekaadi nepaarveertiis  :: )

Otrs - kaa jau parasti, nav nekaads atklaajums vai jaunizgudrojums un nekaadu ekstra energjiju negjeneree.

Treshkaart - google, "parametric transformer" un uz priekshu, ciitiigie (tachu padumjie) peetnieki, izgliitoties. Citu muuzhiigo dzineeju fantazeetaaju murdzinjus var izlaist uzreiz, uz lietu vissmukaak attiecas rakstinji ieksh IEEE Transactions on Magnetics, nu un visaadu japaanju niekoshanaas par teemu.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Atkal muuzhiigo dzineeju galvaa sistos velk uz spamoshanu aarpus sho speciaali "apdaavinaato" forumiem.  
> 
> Pirme punkte - smukaak sho hrenovinu buutu saukt par parametrisko transformatoru. Terminologjiska nianse, bet ordnung must sein. (analogjiskas ieriices literatuuraa tiek sauktas taa, un hrenovinas patvaljiiga paardeeveeshana par "gjeneratoru" par muuzhiigo dzineeju to nekaadi nepaarveertiis )
> 
> Otrs - kaa jau parasti, nav nekaads atklaajums vai jaunizgudrojums un nekaadu ekstra energjiju negjeneree.
> 
> Treshkaart - google, "parametric transformer" un uz priekshu, ciitiigie (tachu padumjie) peetnieki, izgliitoties. Citu muuzhiigo dzineeju fantazeetaaju murdzinjus var izlaist uzreiz, uz lietu vissmukaak attiecas rakstinji ieksh IEEE Transactions on Magnetics, nu un visaadu japaanju niekoshanaas par teemu.


 zzz nu nezinu, kaa buus ar to terminologiju - praksee, radiotehnikaa ir taadi termini kaa augstfrekvences generators, zemfrekvences generators utt. lai gan visi zinam, ka tie ir tikai paarveidotaaji, kas paarveido DC attieciigajaas svaarstiibaas un neviens par muuzigiem dzineejiem tur nerunaa...  :: 
parametriskais generators paarveido vienas frekvences mainjstraavu, citas frekvences mainjstraavaa ( parastie, varikapu utt. ); visiem energijas paarvades koef. < 1

----------


## WildGun

> Varbuut kaadam ir inerese ko taadu uzbuuveet...


 Un kas liedz tev pašam būt šim "kādam"?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Varbuut kaadam ir inerese ko taadu uzbuuveet...
> 
> 
>  Un kas liedz tev pašam būt šim "kādam"?


 kapeec gan ne? meeginaashu arii ko taadu paproveet... pie tam ar nosleegtu magneetisko kjeedi...

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

JL Naudi. MUAHAH! Tas jau visu izsaka!
Beefs

----------


## guguce

Par terminoloģiju. 
Ierīci, kas rada svārstības sauc par ģeneratoru.  
*Tā ir aksioma*. 
Citādi mēs varam aizrunāties līdz tam, ka visas elektromagnētiskās svārstības ir pārveidotas no 50Hz maiņstrāvas!
Vēl jau ir arī mehānisko svārstību ģeneratori.

----------


## zzz

> nu nezinu, kaa buus ar to terminologiju


 Tas jau arii bija skaidrs ka nezini, atkaartoti ar to nezinaashanu ziimeeties gan nevajag.  :: 

>parametriskais generators paarveido vienas frekvences mainjstraavu, citas frekvences mainjstraavaa 

tavs draugs naudins gan to miskasti ar impulsiem raustiija, bet nu hotj apjeedzi ciklus no oscilogrammaam, ko, peetniek?  :: 

>paarveidotaaji, kas paarveido DC attieciigajaas svaarstiibaas un neviens par muuzigiem dzineejiem tur nerunaa...

Ja tu nebuutu agraak murgojis par muuzhiigajiem dzineejiem, ar buutu bijis labaak. Tagad ir, kaa nu ir, visaadas naudinu reklameeshanas tiek uztvertas kaa atkal tavi muuzhiigo dzineeju murgi.

> visiem energijas paarvades koef. < 1

Aijaijai, kaads ablomchiks. Nu un ko labu plaano sapeetiit? raimondinjveidiigi ieteikt visiem peetiit Oma likumu un paraleelos un virknes sleegumus? (tavaa gadiijumaa - parametrisko transformatoru?)

Skaade gan taada ka ar parametriskajiem transformatoriem cilveeki savaa laikaa niekojaas un peetiija tos, bet liidz plashaakai praktiskai lietoshanai tie nenonaaca, kaa reizi galvenokaart iesuudiigas efektivitaates deelj. Prikoliiga ieriice jau ir, bet kad jaasaak energjija/naudinja/lietderiibas koeficients nopietni skaitiit, tad sorri, gudbai, takoj hokej njepoidjet.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

ZZZ nenoveertee par zemu parametriskos pastiprinaataajus; generaatorus; magneetiskos pastiprinaataajus utt. tiem ir joprojam savs pielietojums muusdienaas...
Tavai zinaashanai oscilogrammas es saprotu...  :: 
Nav svariigi, kaa darbina parametrisko generaatoru, ar kaadas formas signaalu, vinjsh taa pat straadaa...  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

nu taa, no teorijas pie prakses - dazaas minuutees savaacu kopaa savu parametriskaa generaatora versiju... magneeti no tumbaam un 3 feriita serdenji no vaciem izveerses transformaatoriem... slodze - 3,5 V kveelspuldziite... pirmie testi ar DC impulsiem - negatiivi... peec tam piespeeru klaat mainjstraavu ( 50 Hz un 2...3 A ) un nosvila ierosmes spoliites... nokuupeeja vien...  ::  uz spuldziiti - nekaadu reakciju....  ::

----------


## zzz

> parametriskos pastiprinaataajus; generaatorus; magneetiskos pastiprinaataajus utt. tiem ir joprojam savs pielietojums muusdienaas...


 Tas tev ir offtopisks ljaljaa garaam teemai. Ja shvaki pielec - _energjeetikaa_ plashaakam pielietojumam parametriskie transformatori proljetelji suudiiga lietderiibas koeficienta deelj, pat neskoties uz dazhaam feinaam un deriigaam iipashiibaam, kas tiem piemiit. Citur, kur uz to pofig, kaa shaurs nishas risinaajums - da luudzu, buuvee kaut vai no zariem un lupataam kaa viens cits dzineeju fans veeleejaas.

Taapeec jau tev arii tika apvaicaats - ko ta konkreeti tu tur vareni peetiit taisies? Sakautreejies atbildeet?

>Tavai zinaashanai oscilogrammas es saprotu...

Tochnaaa???  ::  Nu ta kaa, naudiina jerundovinaa frekvences kas naak iekshaa un kas naak araa, tjipa ir kaadas? Vienaadas/atskjiriigas? Ja njebumbum iisti, tad novaac tos tukshos intervaalus, kuros jerundovina vispaar neko nedara, buus uzskataamaak. (Un kaa pa miglu atgremot parametriskaa gjeneratora aprakstu nevajag, analizee konkreeto hrenovinu)

>Nav svariigi, kaa darbina parametrisko generaatoru, 

Korekti lietojot terminologjiju, naudiina sakjimereetaa jerundovina nav gjenerators. Ja tev taa arii nav pielecis kaapeec, skaidroju atkal letinju augstaakaas izgliitiibas baisajam rezultaatam - taa biskji abstraktaak paskatoties uz gjeneratoru, tajaa ir jaabuut elementam vai elementiem, kas nosaka shii gjeneratora gjenereeto frekvenci. naudiina jerundovinaa taadu nav, izejaa ir taada pat frekvence kaa tiek padota ieejaa, rezultaataa chushss, nav gjenerators, ir vienkaarshi transformators, kaut arii parametriskais. (Jei bogu, tu taadu peetnieku no sevis iztaisi, bet vaariishanaas shabloniska un primitiiva bez gala, bez mazaakaas piedomaashanas kas un kaapeec)

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

zzz neesi augstpraatiigs un uzpuutiigs!!! 
runaajot par oscilogrammaam, tad ja impulsu sekoshanas frekvence ir 200 Hz un impulsu sameers buutu 1:10 ( laika zinjaa ), tad impulsu piikji buutu uz 2000 Hz
taa luuk  ::

----------


## zzz

Taks. Prijeehalji.  :: 

Peetnieks izdeklareeja deluzionaali nekompetentu murdzinju.

Talaak tas vairs uz tehniku nettiecas. Tur darbs psihiatram.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Kas ir parametriskais transformators? Ķips ierīce, kas maina ne tikai spriegumu, bet arī frekvenci?
Beefs

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Kas ir parametriskais transformators? Ķips ierīce, kas maina ne tikai spriegumu, bet arī frekvenci?
> Beefs


 Parastie parametriskie generaatori, kas satur svaarstiibu kontuuru, paarveido arii frekvenci ( darbojas kaa frekvences daliitaajs ) - iebaro ar 2 x augstaaku frekvenci, nekaa kontuura pashsvaarstiibu frekvence... pie tam izejas signaalam saakumfaaze ir nenoteikta; taa var buut arii pa 180 graadiem nobiidiita... ( sho iipashiibu savulaik gribeeja izmantot aatrdarbiigaas atminjas ieriicees - parametronos )
zzz nu tu gan esi "iegraabies" savos komentaaros  :: 
http://cnx.org/content/m31495/latest/
Taa kaa esmu pareizi spriedis par impulsu sameeru...

----------


## zzz

> Taa kaa esmu pareizi spriedis par impulsu sameeru...


 Ne, daargusha, tu esi joprojaam galeeji nekompetents un debiils.  :: 

Pirmkaart, impulsu frekvence un spektrs ir dazhaadas lietas, putroties starp taam var tikai taads peetnieks-dvojechniks kaa tu.

Otrkaart, ja jau uz spektriem pavilcies, tad sareekjini ieejas impulsu spektru un izejas impulsu spektru, lielas atskjiriibas nebuus, tas ko tu  joprojaam pa murgiem sauc par "gjeneratoru" shaadi neko negjeneree.

Treshkaart, speciaali "peetniekam"  ar rocinjaam ko padarboties, ja galvaa kjiiselis ar tarakaaniem - panjem parastu transformatoru un piesleedz pie taadas pat sheemeles - dabuusi taadas pat oscilogrammas.

----------


## Vinchi

ZZZ uzprasies uz banu par lamuvārdiem! Sorry bet tavs runas stils ir izcili lēts un prasts!

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

zzz labaak paskaties sho par parametriskajiem generaatoriem: http://jnaudin.free.fr/html/paraconv.htm
paskat pirmkaart oscilogrammas, kur iebaro vinju ar divkaarshu ,taisnstuuru impulsu, frekvenci un araa naak sinuss ar raksturiigiem energijas pieauguma piikjiem, bet pamatfrekvence ir 2 x zemaaka...
zzz tas nav trafs, kam viss ir cieshi saistiits, bet tas ir generaators un izejas signaala faaze nav cieshi saistiita ar ieejas signaala faazi ( taa var mainiities pa 180 graadiem ( trafam taa nav )). starp citu Naudinam taas oscilogrammas taadas pashas kaa Nelinearo radiokjeezu graamataa par parametrisko generaaciju un pastiprinaashanu... http://jnaudin.free.fr/html/paramp31.htm
Iznjeemums ir, ja nelieto DC sprieguma nobiidi varikapiem, tad gan ieejas un izejas frekvences ir vienaadas, bet varikapu kapacitaate mainaas ar divkaarshu frekvenci... tas pats attiecaas uz magneetiskajiem pastiprinaataajiem, ja tos izmanto kaa parametriskos generaatorus...

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ingus - nav jau īsti korekti kā resursu (grāmata) norādīt lapu, kuras autoram pagrabā jau pāris gadus Cold Fusion reaktors darbojas!  ::

----------


## zzz

Vinchiii, kad shajaa forumaa buus atbildiiba par tehnisku muljkjiibu muldeeshanu?

Areejaa forma, nelamaashanaas, tas baigi feini, par saturu arii ruupeesies, jeb tas skjietaas nesvariigs?

----------


## zzz

Peetniek, tev joprojaam nepielec - truli bez saprashanas spamot vispareejus tekstinjus par parametriskajiem gjeneratoriem nav nepiecieshams, analizee konkreeto drazu.

Un konkreetaa draza nav gjenerators, izejaa nav sinusoiida (to nabaga paraziitiskaa LC kontuura vaargo svaarstiibu astiiti laipni ignoreesim, taas energjija ir nebuutiska, saliidzinot ar to ko jau nu naudiinam ir izdevies parnest tajaa apmeeram taisnstuura impulsa daljaa). Ja tev buutu kaada gaisminja par impulsu baroshanas blokiem, tad oscilogrammaas uz pirmo acu uzmetienu atpaziitu tipisku un galiigi parastu flybacka bildi. Galu galaa ir nesvariigi vai energjiju paarnes magneetiskaa pluusma caur tieshu induktiivo saiti kaa normaalaa transformatoraa, vai arii tur notiek taada izvirtiiba kaa naudiina sakjibinaajumaa, kur aareejaa pastaaviigaa magneeta radiitaa pluusma tiek moduleeta ar serdes caurlaidiibas izmainjaam, rezultaads taads pats. Kvalitatiivi. Kvantitatiivi, naudiina konfiguraacijai var prognozeet stingri shvaku lietderiibas koeficientu.

Ja par katru cenu gribi paartaisiit sho drazu par gjeneratoru, tad piemet izejas spolei kondensatoru un taisi ar savu sinusoiidu. Otrs variants - nosleedz atgriezenisko saiti  no sekundaaraa tinuma un taadeejaadi paarkjimeree to uz parametrisku blokinggjeneratoru. (Zaip!!!s uzlabojums un izgudrojums, driiksti aizsuutiit to naudiinam, es no autortiesiibaam pilliibaa atsakos  :: )

Sheema kaa ir - nav gjenerators, ir vienkaarshi transformators. Jo vairaak kashkjeejies pret to, jo vairaak demonstree savu nezinaashanu un nespeeju analizeet. ( Nu un nedomaajoshu "autoritaashu" pieluugshanu - naudiins drazinju nosaucis par gjeneratoru, peetnieks ar zobiem nagiem "aizstaav" to, neskatoties ne uz kaadu realitaati vai faktiem)

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Peetniek, tev joprojaam nepielec - truli bez saprashanas spamot vispareejus tekstinjus par parametriskajiem gjeneratoriem nav nepiecieshams, analizee konkreeto drazu.
> 
> Un konkreetaa draza nav gjenerators, izejaa nav sinusoiida (to nabaga paraziitiskaa LC kontuura vaargo svaarstiibu astiiti laipni ignoreesim, taas energjija ir nebuutiska, saliidzinot ar to ko jau nu naudiinam ir izdevies parnest tajaa apmeeram taisnstuura impulsa daljaa). Ja tev buutu kaada gaisminja par impulsu baroshanas blokiem, tad oscilogrammaas uz pirmo acu uzmetienu atpaziitu tipisku un galiigi parastu flybacka bildi. Galu galaa ir nesvariigi vai energjiju paarnes magneetiskaa pluusma caur tieshu induktiivo saiti kaa normaalaa transformatoraa, vai arii tur notiek taada izvirtiiba kaa naudiina sakjibinaajumaa, kur aareejaa pastaaviigaa magneeta radiitaa pluusma tiek moduleeta ar serdes caurlaidiibas izmainjaam, rezultaads taads pats. Kvalitatiivi. Kvantitatiivi, naudiina konfiguraacijai var prognozeet stingri shvaku lietderiibas koeficientu.
> 
> Ja par katru cenu gribi paartaisiit sho drazu par gjeneratoru, tad piemet izejas spolei kondensatoru un taisi ar savu sinusoiidu. Otrs variants - nosleedz atgriezenisko saiti  no sekundaaraa tinuma un taadeejaadi paarkjimeree to uz parametrisku blokinggjeneratoru. (Zaip!!!s uzlabojums un izgudrojums, driiksti aizsuutiit to naudiinam, es no autortiesiibaam pilliibaa atsakos )
> 
> Sheema kaa ir - nav gjenerators, ir vienkaarshi transformators. Jo vairaak kashkjeejies pret to, jo vairaak demonstree savu nezinaashanu un nespeeju analizeet. ( Nu un nedomaajoshu "autoritaashu" pieluugshanu - naudiins drazinju nosaucis par gjeneratoru, peetnieks ar zobiem nagiem "aizstaav" to, neskatoties ne uz kaadu realitaati vai faktiem)


 Ingus: zzz tad tev jaaiet uz valodnieciibas centru - iznjemt aara tehnisko terminu "generaators"; pats tu zini, ka elektrostacijaas ir mainjstraavas generaatori, lai gan patiesiibaa tie ir energijas paarveidotaaji, kas mehaanisko energiju paarveesh elektriskajaa energijaa....  :: 
Visi mees sakam , ka saule lec austrumos un riet rietumos... bet patiesiibaa zeme griezas ap savu asi, un saule nekur "nelec".... ::  Taa luuk zzz.
Runaajot par Naudina generatoru, tad mazliet analiizes: tas nav flyback trafs, kaa tu varbuut domaa... bet flyback efekts tur gan ir... primaarajai spolei - kurai tas magneets pielipinaats, nav pashindukcijas EDS noveershana - taatad rodas augsta sprieguma piikji uz vadiibas tranzistoru.... ja tranim iekshaa aisardziibas transils, tad tur izkliedeejas dalja spolee uzkraataas energijas... Kapeec vinjam nemainaas straava patereetaa straava? manupraat, tas tapeec, ka mainaas energijas sadalijums, kas tiek tereets LED - os un tranzistora aizsardziibas transilaa starp D un S ( iebuuveets tranzistoraa ); lai nu kaa bet generaacija vinjam tur ir... un energija tiek parnesta caur parametrisko vidi... mineetaa generatora ekvivalents ir induktorgenerators, ko lieto metinaashanaa utt.

----------


## zzz

Paldies, es bez valodnieciibas centra iztikshu, vienkaarshi lietoshu terminus gjenerators un transformators atbilstoshi to noziimei. Vot saskanjaa ar peetnieka domas lidojumiem gan jaalikvidee termins "transformators" jo shis par visu vari censhas transformatoru deeveet par gjeneratoru.

Pamatot kaadeelj shim tas reegojas par gjeneratoru, shis taa arii nav speejiigs jau otro diskusijas lappusi (iespamotie offtopa paladzinji par citaadaam konstrucijaam, kas ir parametriskie gjeneratori, uz apspriezhamo konstrukciju neattiecas un liidz ar to nav argumenti, bet ir plika miglas puushana)

>nav flyback trafs

Tas ir parametriskais transformators, kursh dotajaa shemochkaa lielaakos vilcienos darbojas un uzraada pilniigi analogjiskas oscilogrammas kaa flyback paarveidotaajaa. Vieniigaa atskjiriiba ir vai mainiigaa magneetiskaa pluusma ir pa tiesho saistiita starp spoleem, vai tiek panaakta caur aareejaa pastaaviigaa magneeta pluusmas modulaaciju. Atskjiriiba nebuutiska, kaa jau mineets, gaidaamais lietderiibas koeficients naudiinismam buus suudiigs.

>lai nu kaa bet generaacija vinjam tur ir

Par bazaariem jaatbild. Pamato par kaadu "gjeneraaciju" tu sheit murgo. Veelams sakariigos konkreetos teikumos, bez haotiskas pljaapaashanas rinkjii apkaart ne par teemu.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

mazliet teorijas, kaa tie briinumi straadaa:
piemeeram cilindriska spole:
spolee uzkraataa energija W = L * I^2 / 2
Spoles induktivitaate L = u * uo * w^2 * S / l
Magneetiskaa lauka intensitaate H = I * w / l
Magneetsiskaa lauka indukcija B = u * uo *  I * w / l
( L - induktivitaate; I - straava; W - energija; w - spoles vijumu sk.; u - vides relat. magneetiskaa caurlaidiiba; uo - vakuma abs. magneetiskaa caurlaidiiba; l - spoles garums; S - spoles laukums ( galam ))
Uzkraajot spolee energiju, tad elektriskaa energija paariet magneetiskaa lauka energijaa:
W = B^2 / ( 2 * u * uo ) = u * uo * H^2 / 2
B = u * uo * H
Taatad, lai palielinaatu magneetiskaa lauka energiju un no spoles dabuutu aaraa vairaak, nekaa uzkraajaam, tad:
a) jaapalielina magneetiskaa lauka indukcija; vai intensitaate
b) jaasamazina vides ( spoles serdes ) magneetiskaa lauka caurlaidiiba ( piem. iznjemot serdi, piesaatinot to ar aareeju magn lauku, palielinot gaisa spraugas utt. )
c) mainot spoles geometriskos izmeerus ( piem. pastiepjot garaaku, attaalinot tinumu grupas vienu no otras utt. )
d) Jautaajums, vai energijas pieaugums buus: - mainot vijumu skaitu, paarsleedzot vijumus, paarsleedzot spoles ( piem. ar mazaaku induktivitaati, bet kas sakjeedeeta ar taas pashas spoles magn. lauku )...?
d) varianta pozitiiva rezultaata gadijumaa, tieshaam jau vareetu domaat par "muuziigo dzineeju"... jo paarsleegshanai vajag maz energijas ( elektroniskie sleedzi ).
Kopumaa: magneetiskaa lauka energijas palielinaashana jaaizdara tad, kad energija no spoles saak pluust aaraa uz slodzi...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Paldies, es bez valodnieciibas centra iztikshu, vienkaarshi lietoshu terminus gjenerators un transformators atbilstoshi to noziimei. Vot saskanjaa ar peetnieka domas lidojumiem gan jaalikvidee termins "transformators" jo shis par visu vari censhas transformatoru deeveet par gjeneratoru.
> 
> Pamatot kaadeelj shim tas reegojas par gjeneratoru, shis taa arii nav speejiigs jau otro diskusijas lappusi (iespamotie offtopa paladzinji par citaadaam konstrucijaam, kas ir parametriskie gjeneratori, uz apspriezhamo konstrukciju neattiecas un liidz ar to nav argumenti, bet ir plika miglas puushana)
> 
> >nav flyback trafs
> 
> Tas ir parametriskais transformators, kursh dotajaa shemochkaa lielaakos vilcienos darbojas un uzraada pilniigi analogjiskas oscilogrammas kaa flyback paarveidotaajaa. Vieniigaa atskjiriiba ir vai mainiigaa magneetiskaa pluusma ir pa tiesho saistiita starp spoleem, vai tiek panaakta caur aareejaa pastaaviigaa magneeta pluusmas modulaaciju. Atskjiriiba nebuutiska, kaa jau mineets, gaidaamais lietderiibas koeficients naudiinismam buus suudiigs.
> 
> >lai nu kaa bet generaacija vinjam tur ir
> ...


 trafs izejas faazi patvaljiigi nemaina... tam ir vai nu sakriit faazee, vai pretfaazee... parametriskam generatoram savukaart izejas signaala faaze var buut nejausha 0 vai pa 180 graadiem nobiidiita....
runaajot vel par to Naudina generaatoru ar toroidaalo spoliiti, tad manupraat tur faazi nevar taa tik briivi mainiit... jo to nosaka magneeta pielipinaashanas polaritaate... vai ar N vai ar S polu pielipina pie spoles; tas arii noteiks izejas signaala faazi... taatad tas tomeer nav trafs...
bez magneeta no toroidaalaa spoles araa nenaak nekaads magn. lauks ( tas ir nosleegts spoles serdenii ); ja pielipina to neodiima magneetu; tad aina ir savaadaaka... patstaaviigaa magn lauks gredzena serdenja vienaa pusee sakriit ar tinuma magn lauku un otraa pusee ir preteeji... - taatad puse serdes gredzena ir piesaatinaata; otra puse atmagnetizeeta; vai piesaatinaata uz otru pusi... rezultaataa lauka izkrpolojuma; serdes magneetiskaas caurlaidiibas mainjas deelj, aarpusee paraadaas pulseejoshs magn lauks.... kas inducee otraa spolee magn lauku...

----------


## zzz

>trafs izejas faazi patvaljiigi nemaina

Saakotneejaa postaa mineetaa konstrukcija arii nemaina.

>parametriskam generatoram savukaart izejas signaala faaze var buut nejausha 0 vai pa 180 graadiem nobiidiita

Atkal galiiga offtopu vaariishanaas

>vai ar N vai ar S polu pielipina pie spoles; tas arii noteiks izejas signaala faazi... taatad tas tomeer nav trafs...

Non sequitur, peetniek. Tu sheit demonstree logjikas feeleri, kur sleedziens neizriet no un nekaadi nav saistiits ar premisaam. 
(Hint - taapataas izejas signaala faazi par 180 var izmainiit, apmainot vietaam izejas tinuma izvadus. I cho? Taapeec transformaators peeksnji peetnieka priekshstatos paarstaaj buut par transformatoru?) 

Sakaarto biskji domaashanu, noskaidro kaaadas principiaalaas iipashiibas raksturo gjeneratorus un transformatorus un tad meegjini veelreiz aptvert to lietu.

>lalalaa aarpusee paraadaas pulseejoshs magn lauks.... kas inducee otraa spolee magn lauku...

Aijaijai, tu sheit nodarbojies ar banaalu transformatora darbiibas aprakstiishanu. Kur gjeneraatoriskuma pamatojums?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

vaivaivai zzz palasi googlee, kas ir parametrons, tad sapratiisi jeegu....
par tik pashsaprotamaam lietaam, kaa trafa izejas sprieguma faazes mainju, apmainot tinuma galus, te es nerunaaju... visi to te forumaa to noteikti zin un saprot.... zzz, vai tas Naudinam ir trafs; vai generators, tad jaaizdara papildus eksperimenti - kaa mainaas izejas signaala faaze: a) apmainot primaaraas toroidaalas spoliites vadus; b) apmainot magneeta polartitaati.... citaadi mees te striideesimies liidz kapa malai...

----------


## zzz

vaivaivai peetniek, mani nafikk neinteresee tavas bezgaliigaas offtopa vaariishanaas par dazhaadaam citaadaam galiigi nesaistiitaam konstrukcijaam.  :: 

Tev ko, modernaa tiinju ADHD slimiiba , ka nespeej uzmaniibu koncentreet uz konkreetu teemu un konkreetu sheemu?  

>tas Naudinam ir trafs; vai generators, tad jaaizdara papildus eksperimenti

Piedaavaatie eksperimenti atkal ir non sequitur, tie neko neliecina par tranformators vai gjenerators.

Veelreiz: Sakaarto biskji domaashanu, noskaidro kaaadas principiaalaas iipashiibas raksturo gjeneratorus un transformatorus un tad meegjini veelreiz aptvert to lietu.

----------


## zzz

> par tik pashsaprotamaam lietaam, kaa trafa izejas sprieguma faazes mainju, apmainot tinuma galus, te es nerunaaju..


 Nu tad pashsaprotamaa lieta ar magneeta apmeshanu otraadi un izlikshanos ka tas noticis pats no sevis arii neies cauri.  ::  Nekaadi nepadara magjiskaa kaartaa transformatoru par gjeneratoru.

----------


## guguce

Termini radiotehnikā.
Ja vienas svārstības tiek pārveidotas citās, tad tas ir *pārveidotājs*, 
ja no līdzstrāvas ģenerē maiņstrāvu, tad tasir *ģenerators*.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> par tik pashsaprotamaam lietaam, kaa trafa izejas sprieguma faazes mainju, apmainot tinuma galus, te es nerunaaju..
> 
> 
>  Nu tad pashsaprotamaa lieta ar magneeta apmeshanu otraadi un izlikshanos ka tas noticis pats no sevis arii neies cauri.  Nekaadi nepadara magjiskaa kaartaa transformatoru par gjeneratoru.


 generators un transformaators... pamatprincipi nemainaas... vai ir liela starpiiba, vai mainiigu magneetisko lauku statoram; sekundarajam tinumam rada a) rotejoshs patstaavigais magneets; vai elektromagneets; b) primaarais tinums ar mainjstraavu, kas rada mainiigu magneetisko lauku...? jautaajums, kaada veida energiju tu gribi parveidot...?  :: 
elektrotehnikas likumi nemainaas no taa... taa kaa dodies vien uz valodnieciibas centru...., labi, pietiks ar tevi striideeties, jo jeega nav tik un taa...
ja vajag formulas, tad varu samekleet...

----------


## next

Pareizi, beidziet striideeties un pastaastiet par ko vispaar runa iet?

----------


## zzz

Nu redz, peetniek, tur jau taa lieta ka es terminus lietoju taa kaa tos korekti tehnikaa lieto, bet tev nezkaadeelj netradicionaala orientaacija iestaajaas.

Pavelkot striipu apakshaa: pamatojumi, kaapeec peetniekam naudiina ieriice reegojas par "gjeneraatoru" = O gabalu visaa diskusijaa.

----------


## zzz

> Pareizi, beidziet striideeties un pastaastiet par ko vispaar runa iet?


 Da pirmajaa postaa links ir. Uz videeji ieslavenaa zhulika un muuzhiigo dzineeju "peetnieka" jl naudin uzkjibinaatu hrenovinu kas ir parametriskaa transformatora paveids un tjipa tiek reklameets ka veel ieslavenaakaa zhuliku kantora steorn muuzhiigaa dzineeja orbo solid state variants, bez roteejoshaa kurbulja un caurspiidiigaas piramiidas.

Jeega no taa daikta nekaada, vienkaarshi muuzhiigo dzineeju "peetniekiem" savos "iipashajos" forumos ir garlaiciigi savstarpeeji vaariities; ciitiigi, klusi straadaat ar rocinjaam un "peetiit" taas drazas ar negribaas, taapeec shie savus murdzinjus spamo kur pagadaas, uz publiku straadaa.

----------


## next

A kaapeec tad taa bleenja transformatoru teemaa dziivo?
Ja moderators slinks tumsoniibu izraveet tad vajag atsevishkju sadalju iekaartot.
Lai sapraatiigai tautai acu priekshaa nereegojas.

----------


## zzz

Moderators Vinchi kaa liekas ir sameeraa aiznjemts cilveeks un rezultaataa sho forumu vairs praktiski nemoderee vispaar.

Kas ir njeokei, jo tieshaam provocee visaadu galiigi kukuu drazu nekontroleetu drukaashanu un bojaa foruma tehnisko liimeni.

Nu, tur ir veel dazhas nianses, piem. ir bijushi priekshlikumi uztaisiit visaadiem muuzhiigo dzineeju faniem utml netradicionaaljiem atseviskju foruma sadalju, tachu tas taa arii nav realizeejies.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> A kaapeec tad taa bleenja transformatoru teemaa dziivo?
> Ja moderators slinks tumsoniibu izraveet tad vajag atsevishkju sadalju iekaartot.
> Lai sapraatiigai tautai acu priekshaa nereegojas.


 Teemu sadalja "transformatori" nav shauri domaajosha, tur var jautaat, diskuteet ne tikai par trafiem, bet arii par speeka paarveidotaajiem; baroshanas blokiem; stabilizaatoriem; parastiem AC; DC generatoriem utt. tad kaadeelj neievietot arii taadas ieriices kaa parametriskais generators...?!

----------


## zzz

Nu, vieto ar, ja jau forums netiek uzraudziits un sakaartots.

Tikai shifreeties un teelot nevainiigo jaunuvi nevajag - taa arii ceeli un atklaati uzdrikjee pirmajaa postaa, ka tevi atkal piespichkojis pamuldeet pafantazeet par naakamo muuzhiigo dzineeju.

Yup, un bezteema arii buutu tuvaak lietas buutiibai.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

zzz nu kamer tu pa tuksho runaa; es sameistaroju Naudina doto parametrisko generatoru... un rezultaati tiiri labi; par impulsu generatoru nodereeja mans teslas sleedza vadiibas bloks ar speka tranzistoru... atlika samekleet toroidaalo spoliiti, patstaaviigo magneetu, lielo spoli, kam piesleegt LED... sasleegt kopaa un eksperimenteet... rezultaati shaadi:
1) LED dega vaaji bez magneeta klaatbuutnes ( pasha tiits toroidaalais tinums nav ideaali uztiits pa serdi vienmeeriigi ) - taatad tev arii taisniiba - dotaa ieriice darbojas arii kaa transformators... mineetais truukums ir sava veida labums - noderees izejas signaala faazes testiem:
2) tuvinot magneetu, LED saaka spiideet gaishaak, bet ja tuvinaaja otru pusi magneetam ( otru polu ), tad LED nodziest un peec tam atkal saak spiideet ( izejas signaala faaze, kas rodas parametriskaas generaacijas celjaa, dzeesh to signaala dalju, kas induceejas kaa transformaatoraa )
3) samainot toroidaalaas spoliites vadus, arii mainaas signaala saakumfaaze ( transformaacijas celjaa nodotai komponentei ) un LED nodziest un iedegas, tuvinot to magneeta polu, kursh neizraisija LED nodzishanu, pirms vadu samainiishanas toroidaalai spolei ( LED saaka spiideet gaishaak bez nodzishanas, pirms vadu samainiishanas )
4) Piesleedzot oscilograafu, bija interesantas bildes... grozot magneetu ( mainot polus ), mainijaas izejas signaala saakumfaaze pa 180 graadiem...
5) samainot vadus vietam toroidalai spoliitei, skjiet, ka nekas nemainaas ( jaaizdara papildus testi ar simetrisku, divpusperiodu slodzi ( divas LED preteeji sasleegtas paraleeli ) - man LED pa taisno pie lielaas spoles...
6) kad LED spiid visvaajaak, kad taa nodziest, kad tuvina magneetu, tad tanii briidii mainaas izejas signaala saakumfaaze.... ( pa 180 graadiem )
Eksperimenti un noveerojumi vel turpinaasies...
Secinaajumi taadi, ka tur tomeer notiek parametriskaa generaacija, jo izejas signaala saakumfaaze mainas no taa, kaadu magneeta polu tuvina toroidaalai spoliitei... taatad arii man taisniiba  ::

----------


## guguce

Nu cilvēkam nepielec - *PĀRVEIDOTĀJS* 
nevis ģnerators.

----------


## zzz

Yap, kaa jau parasti ar muuzhiigo dzineeju kukuu peetniekiem - saukt lietas korektos terminos nekaadi nevar, jo tad pazudiis nafig mistiskaa aura un sacereetaa muuzhiigaa dzineejoshanaas.

Saliekot lietas pa plauktinjiem:

naudiina hrenovina kopumaa - DC-DC paarveidotaajs ar ljoti shvaku lietderiibas koeficientu, tuvu radnieciigs flybackam.
konkreeti tas savaarstiijums no spoliiteem un magneeta - suudiigs parametriskais transformators
gjenerators - 555 taimeris vai kaadas jau nu tur citas drazinjas tika lietotas lai impulsi gjenereetos.  :: 

>tur tomeer notiek parametriskaa generaacija

Peetnieka nekorekta terminu lietoshana.

> blablablaa izejas signaala saakumfaaze, faaze, faaze...

Peetnieka bezgaliigaa iecikleeshanaas un murgoshana par faazi it seviskji ja shis to faazi tur mainiija, grozot apkaart magneetu un sleegaleejot vadus, totaali neattiecas uz jautaajuma buutiibu. Arii tipisks muzhiigo dzinjeeju kukuu peetnieku gaajiens - nepaartraukta vaariishanaas par galiigi nesvariigiem blakusjautaajumiem.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Nu cilvēkam nepielec - *PĀRVEIDOTĀJS* 
> nevis ģnerators.


 Tu naakamais dodies uz valodnieciibas centru iznjemt vaardu "generators" no tehnisko terminu vaardniicas...  :: 
Ja nopietni, tad mees visi zinam, ka visas ieriices, elektriskaas mashiinas ir tikai energijas paarveidotaaji; piemeeram "generatori" parveido mehanisko energiju elektriskajaa; "motori" - elektrisko energiju paarveido mehaniskajaa; "augstfrekvences generators" - paarveido elektrisko energiju ( DC ) augstfrekvences svarstibu energijaa ( AC ) utt. bet taa nu tautaa iegaajies, ka "generatori" ir generatori un "motori" ir motori.... tas taa pat kaa ar sauli, kas lec austrumos un riet rietumos...., lai gan patiesiibaa taa nekur nelec, bet zeme griezas ap savu asi....
zzz tu joprojaam esi nekompotents un nezinaatnisks... es te neko nemistificeeju, un neko neapviju ar nosleepumainu auru, tieshi otraadi - ar eksperimentiem vieshu skaidriibu.... tas ka kaut ko nosaucu par generatoru, nevajag satraukties un paniku celt - tautas valoda paliek tautas valoda... ( lai gan patiesiibaa tas ir paarveidotaajs )....  ::

----------


## guguce

Termini radiotehnikā.
Ja vienas svārstības tiek pārveidotas citās, tad tas ir *pārveidotājs*, 
ja no līdzstrāvas ģenerē maiņstrāvu, tad tasir *ģenerators*.

----------


## zzz

Hehe, skaidriibas vieseejs. Pamato savus bazaarinjus par parametrisko "gjeneraaciju", konkreeti shajaa ieriicee, skaidros sakariigos teikumos, BEZ bezgaliigas variishanaas par citaadaam ieriiceem. Izanalizeesi kaa un kur magneetiskais lauks staigaa - dabuusi paarsteigumu - taa fignja no spoliiteem un magneeta nav pat kaartiigs parametriskais transformators bet nesakariigs hibriids kaut kaads.

>nu tautaa iegaajies, ka "generatori" ir generatori un "motori" ir motori.

Ne tikai tautaa, bet arii tehnikaa un oficiaali valodnieku apstiprinaats.
Kaa peetnieks pamato savu varaviiksnes orientaaciju ka shis par visu vari grib paarveidotaaju/transformatoru par gjeneratoru saukt, shis joprojaam neatziistas.

Visaadi citaadi nu peeti ar, peetnieks. Nesakautreejies, izmeeri lietderiibas keficientu. Naakamos spamchikus raksti, kad buusi dabuujis vismaz procentinjus 50  :: , vispaar prieksh flybacka tas buutu stipri suudiigs sasniegums, bet iesaakumam uztaisi vismaz tik.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Hehe, skaidriibas vieseejs. Pamato savus bazaarinjus par parametrisko "gjeneraaciju", konkreeti shajaa ieriicee, skaidros sakariigos teikumos, BEZ bezgaliigas variishanaas par citaadaam ieriiceem. Izanalizeesi kaa un kur magneetiskais lauks staigaa - dabuusi paarsteigumu - taa fignja no spoliiteem un magneeta nav pat kaartiigs parametriskais transformators bet nesakariigs hibriids kaut kaads.
> 
> >nu tautaa iegaajies, ka "generatori" ir generatori un "motori" ir motori.
> 
> Ne tikai tautaa, bet arii tehnikaa un oficiaali valodnieku apstiprinaats.
> Kaa peetnieks pamato savu varaviiksnes orientaaciju ka shis par visu vari grib paarveidotaaju/transformatoru par gjeneratoru saukt, shis joprojaam neatziistas.
> 
> Visaadi citaadi nu peeti ar, peetnieks. Nesakautreejies, izmeeri lietderiibas keficientu. Naakamos spamchikus raksti, kad buusi dabuujis vismaz procentinjus 50 , vispaar prieksh flybacka tas buutu stipri suudiigs sasniegums, bet iesaakumam uztaisi vismaz tik.


 zzz tu bezjeegaa muldi... buutu tad vismaz magneetiskaa lauka, magneetisko kjeezu simulaacijas programmaa notesteejis Naudina paarveidotaaju....
Ja kas, tad literatuuraa ir taadi termini kaa "parametriskais generators" un "parametriskais pastiprinaataajs"

----------


## zzz

Kas i ko , peetniek, apbizhojies par ieteikumu lietderiibas koeficientu izmeeriit?  :: 

Laikam taads nevisai iepriecinoshss bija? Taa jau ir, tas vis nav spamchikus drukaat un taapat vien neesaaties ar magneetu ap spoliiti un "skaidriibu ieviest", taaalaak naaksies nopietnaak darboties.  ::   (Probleeminja tik tajaa ka tas izgudrojums-saveidojums ir klibikjis jau pashaa darbiibas principaa)

----------


## zzz

Nu, kaartiibas labad, lai diskusija sakariigaak notiktos, buutu jaaieviesh skaidriiba  vienaa jautaajumaa.

Un taatad vieteejais peetnieks naudiina hrenovinu pozicionee kaa:

1. praktiski lietderiigu DC-DC paarveidotaaja konstrukciju

2. apzinaas taa buutiskos truukumus un demonstree to taapat vien, kaa prikolu, paniekoties hobija meerkjiem, bez pretenzijaam uz jebkaadu praktisku lietderiibu.

3. aaa, uuu, muuzhiigais dzineejs, overunity, COP, naakotnes energjeetika, uraa.

4. grib tjipa tur kautko dziljdomiigi peetiit.

Ja 

1. pashreizeejaa inkarnaacijaa liederiibas koeficients ir baisi slikts, un pat kaartiigi uzprojekteetiem citiem parametriskajiem paarveidotaajiem bija taads ne iipashi iepriecinoshss. Vajadzees pamatot kur shai daiktaa praktiskaa lietderiiba skjietas.

2. okei, laboratorijas darbinji arii ir svariigi izgliitiibas ieguushanaa.  ::  Veelams gan rezultaataa ieguut izpratni par iekaartaa notiekoshajiem procesiem un iemaaciities aprakstiit tos, lietojot pareizus terminus (un pavisam skaisti arii analiitiski, skaitliski vai citaadaa kvantitatiivaa veidaa). Pagaidaam tas peetniekam diezko noticies nav.

3. Murgus posteet specializeetajos forumos. Sheit drukaaties tikai tad kad fignjai liederiibas koficients paarsniedzis 100%, energjija gjenereejas un autors grasaas atteikties no Latvenergo pakalpojumiem. Pieziime - paarveidotaajs ar lietderiibas koeficientu 1% ir shaushaliigi taalu no muuzhiigaa dzineeja.

4. pamatot kas ir tas veertiigais kas tiek plaanots sapeetiit? Konkreeti, kuraa no ieprieksheejiem trim virzieniem peetnieks plaano darboties?

Nu ko peetniek, kuru no punktiem izveelies?

----------


## zzz

Nu un veel viena jautra niansiite.

Peetnieks nostaajaas ljeninja piemineklja pozaa un svariigaa balsii deklareeja shaadu veesturisku fraazi:



> Ja kas, tad literatuuraa ir taadi termini kaa "parametriskais generators" un "parametriskais pastiprinaataajs"


 Fraaziite pati par sevi ir trivialitaates pazinjoshana un atkal meegjinaajums vaariities par nesaistiitaam lietaam. Interesantaakais sheit nevis tas ko peetnieks deklareeja, bet gan tas, ko neteica. Un taatad peetnieks dikti ciitiigi izvairaas no termina "parametriskais transformators". Tad kaa tur ir - shis vispaar nezina, nav iepazinies ar literatuuru par to - ir smagi nekompetents, vai otrs variants - zina gan, bet apzinaati izvairaas no sev netiikamiem faktiem - ir neetisks, nezinaatnisks un ir persona ar noslieci uz kraapshanos?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Nu, kaartiibas labad, lai diskusija sakariigaak notiktos, buutu jaaieviesh skaidriiba  vienaa jautaajumaa.
> 
> Un taatad vieteejais peetnieks naudiina hrenovinu pozicionee kaa:
> 
> 1. praktiski lietderiigu DC-DC paarveidotaaja konstrukciju
> 
> 2. apzinaas taa buutiskos truukumus un demonstree to taapat vien, kaa prikolu, paniekoties hobija meerkjiem, bez pretenzijaam uz jebkaadu praktisku lietderiibu.
> 
> 3. aaa, uuu, muuzhiigais dzineejs, overunity, COP, naakotnes energjeetika, uraa.
> ...


 1) Veesture atkaartojas - pirmajiem trafiem arii bija zems lietderiibas koef, jo nebija nosleegta magneetiskaa kjeede... te tas pats, ja nosleegs magneetisko kjeedi, sagaidaamais lietderiibas koef buus 0,7 - 0,9
2) Eksperimenti ir gan intereses un hobija peec... un lai izprastu praktiski, kas tur iisti notiek... arii lai paaugstinaatu efektivitaati....
3) Nav izsleegts arii shis variants, kursh gan negribeetu elektriibu pa briivu  ::  ; ja tu izgudrotu "magneetisko tranzistoru", tad muuziigais dzineejs tik pat kaa gatavs  :: .
4) Nekas tur dziljdomiigs nav... ir zinaama teorija, kaa tas straadaa, un eksperimenti arii raada, kaa tas straadaa....
zzz nemuldi un neapd***s otru, bet pasaki, ar ko a) parametriskais transformaators atskjiras no parametriskaa generatora?
b) vai transformaators tavupraat arii maina izejas sprieguma saakumfaazi, ja tam pielipina magneetu?

----------


## zzz

> pasaki, ar ko a) parametriskais transformaators atskjiras no parametriskaa generatora?


 Nu ta kaa, peetnieks ar literatuuru par parametriskajiem transformatoriem bija iepazinies vai nee? Tas shim tika ieteikts jau otrajaa shiis diskusijas postaa? Joprojaam neskaidriiba - shis slinks un nekompetents, vai neetisks un ar tieksmeem uz kraapshanos?

Pienjemot ka peetnieks ir gan slinks un nekompetents, gan neetisks (jopcik, pat shaa daargais koleega zhuliks naudiins vienaa otraa vietaa pie sevis uz parametrisko transformatoru atsaucas):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paraformer
un kaa jau bija ieteikts, googles mekleejums ar "parametric transformer", taalaak naaksies palasiit tos vienu otru japaanju rakstinju, ko var izkjibinaat no neta.

Ja nesaprotami un gribi lai tev lej ar karotiiti - pavaicaa veelreiz veelaak, kad buusi palasiijies un tomeer meegjinaajis saprast.

>b) vai transformaators tavupraat arii maina izejas sprieguma saakumfaazi, ja tam pielipina magneetu?

peetniekam ir totaali aizveeries shirmiitis uz faazi (aizbraucis pa faazi  :: ). Tur taa faazes nenoteiktiiba parametrisko gjeneratoru atseviskjiem variantiem piemiit, tachu nepavisam nav obligaata. Peetniekam ir ieshaavies praatinjaa ja shis sadabuus faazes nenoteiktiibu, tad kaut ko ar to pieraadiis. Pirmkaart tas neko taadu iipashu neliecinaatu, otrkaart, naudiina hrenovinai taa faaze kaa reizi ir stingri noteikta, bet peetnieks izmisiigi meegjina kraapties, grozot magneetu uz otru pusi ar rocinju un meegjinot izmeloties ka taa buushot faazes nenoteiktiiba.  Taa nu vis nav, vai nu shis nefilmee par ko runaa, vai arii apzinaati kraapjas.

----------


## zzz

> 1) Veesture atkaartojas 2) blablablaa 3).. 4)...


 Aicinaats paskaidrot kursh no chetriem variantiem apraksta peetnieka poziiciju, shis pieteicaas uz visiem chetriem vienlaiciigi, kaut arii tie ir shur tur nesavietojami. Peetnieks shizo aciimredzot un nespeej skaidri izteikt savu poziiciju pat ja ir varianti priekshaa. Domaajams arii neapjeedz atskjiriibu strp tiem.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> pasaki, ar ko a) parametriskais transformaators atskjiras no parametriskaa generatora?
> 
> 
>  Nu ta kaa, peetnieks ar literatuuru par parametriskajiem transformatoriem bija iepazinies vai nee? Tas shim tika ieteikts jau otrajaa shiis diskusijas postaa? Joprojaam neskaidriiba - shis slinks un nekompetents, vai neetisks un ar tieksmeem uz kraapshanos?
> 
> Pienjemot ka peetnieks ir gan slinks un nekompetents, gan neetisks (jopcik, pat shaa daargais koleega zhuliks naudiins vienaa otraa vietaa pie sevis uz parametrisko transformatoru atsaucas):
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paraformer
> un kaa jau bija ieteikts, googles mekleejums ar "parametric transformer", taalaak naaksies palasiit tos vienu otru japaanju rakstinju, ko var izkjibinaat no neta.
> 
> ...


 zzz es nekraapjos un nav arii iemesla kraapties, atkaarto pats eksperimentu un tad redzeesi, ka mainot patstaaviigaa magneeta polaritaati, mainaas izejas sprieguma saakumfaaze pa 180 graadiem... to labi var redzeet osciloskopaa. Man te nu nav ko satraukties, jo darbi ( eksperimenti ) liecina savu....
tas tiesa, ka Naudins lieto terminu "parametriskais transformaators"
Pricipaa ir iespeejami *4 parametriskie energijas parveidotaaji*:
1) parametriskais generators: - svaarstiibu konturam mainot kapacitaati ap kaadu videejo veertiibu, ar divkaarshu kontuura rezonanses frekvenci... ( parasti lieto varikapus )
2) parametriskais generators - svarstiibu konturam mainot induktivitaati ap kaadu videejo vertiibu, ar divkaarshu kontuura rezonanses frekvenci... ( te der magneetiskie pastiprinaataaji )
3) parametriskais generators - nemainiigu elektrostatisko lauku paarveeshot mainiigajaa, lietojot mainiigu parametrisko vidi ( mainot dielektrisko caurlaidiibu, der arii varikapi ), shaada tipa paarveidotaajs manupraat vel nav radiits... bet teoreetiski darbojas.
4) parametriskais generators; vai transformators - mainot feromagneetikja magneetisko caurlaidiibu, patstaaviigaa magneeta patstaaviigais lauks tiek paarveersts mainiigajaa magneetiskaa laukaa ( lieto spec konstrukcijas serdes, vai toroidaalos serdenjus )
>
googlee ir tikai raksti par parametriskiem trafiem, bet nav paraadiitas magneetiskaas kjeedes; ja kas zzz es jau tur sen skatiju....
nu jautajums tev zzz kur ir robeza starp parametrisko transformatoru un generatoru?
kaadi kriteeriji ( zinaatniski )...

----------


## zzz

> zzz es nekraapjos un nav arii iemesla kraapties, atkaarto pats eksperimentu un tad redzeesi, ka mainot patstaaviigaa magneeta polaritaati, mainaas izejas sprieguma saakumfaaze pa 180 graadiem... to labi var redzeet osciloskopaa. Man te nu nav ko satraukties, jo darbi ( eksperimenti ) liecina savu....


 Taaks peetniekam joprojaam nepieleec.  ::  Shis te vinja dziljdomiigais darbs un eksperiments ir apmeeram tikpat veertiigs un dziljdomiigs kaa apmainiit transformatora izejas tinuma galus un arii vareni deklareet ka faaze izmainiijusies par 180. Izmainiijusies jau ir, tachu taa ir pilniiga trivialitaate un absoluuti nekas taads par ko ciitiigi vaariities.  :: 

Magneetinja apmeshanai otraadi ar roku nav nekaada sakara faazes nenoteiktiibu atseviskjos parametrisko gjeneratoru paveidos. 

>googlee ir tikai raksti par parametriskiem trafiem, bet nav paraadiitas magneetiskaas kjeedes; ja kas zzz es jau tur sen skatiju....

Herovo skatiiji, tjfu, muusdienu tiinju paaudze, nespeej search endzhinus lietot, pat ja visu priekshaa pasaka. 

http://ir.library.tohoku.ac.jp/re/bitst ... 832497.pdf

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

http://books.google.lv/books?id=m86wSQD ... it&f=false
Te var apskatiit parametrisko transformaatoru magneetiskaas kjeedes...
taatad zzz tas ko vinji sauc par parametrisko transformatoru, manaa skatijumaa ir otraa veida parametriskais generators, tas satur magneetisko pastiprinaataaju un svaarstiibu kontuuru... secinam, ka mees striidamies deelj terminiem...
darbiibas princips tam transformatoram; vai generatoram ( kaa nu kuraa literatuuraa raksta ) ar sakrustotaam U veida serdeem... jaasaka ka tam izejas frekvence un ieejas frekvence ir vienaada, bet izejas sprieguma faaze var buut patvaljiiga 0 vai pa 180 graadiem apveersta ( ar to tas 1) atskjiras no parastaa trafa ). primaaraa spole rada mainiigu magneetisko lauku, kas maina sedes magneetisko caurlaidiibu ar divkaarshu frekvenci ( nav svariigi, uz kuru pusi piesaatina serdi ). Magneetiskaas caurlaidiibas mainja ar divkaarshu frekvenci, maina sekundaaraas spoles induktivitaati... un izraisa parametrisko generaaciju...

----------


## zzz

Nu ta kaa, peetniek, kur iegraamatosim tavu pazinjojumu par:




> googlee ir tikai raksti par parametriskiem trafiem, bet nav paraadiitas magneetiskaas kjeedes; ja kas zzz es jau tur sen skatiju....


 Pie nekompetences un slinkuma adnako iznaak.

----------


## zzz

Uuuun tas jau veel nepavisam nav viss par parametriskajiem transformatoriem.

Korekta ( tjipa zinaatniskaa) definiicija ir tajaa wikijas rakstaa Paraformer. Veelams to izprast.

Taalaak parametriskajam transformatoram var piemest galaa kondensatoru un darbinaat to kaa parastu tipisku parametrisko gjeneratoru. Ieveero faktu, ka kondensators ar tinuma induktivitaati veido LC kontuuru, kas ir elements kas nosaka shii gjeneratora frekvenci. 

Tas gan nefigaa nav vieniigais parametriskaa transformatora pielietoshanas veids. To var arii piemeeram piesleegt mainjstraavas tiiklam, otram tinumam pielikt Royera sheemeli un darbinaat vienkaarshi kaa parametrisko transformatoru. (Shis kaa reizi bija viens no potenciaali lietderiigajiem pielietojumiem, kursh neizplatiijaas, jo pat ciitiigi projekteejot ar lietderiibas koeficientu bija ne iipashi grandiozi) Ieveero, ka sheit nav kontuura kas nosaka frekvenci, frekvenci uzdod tiikls un Royers iet taa pavadaa. 

Reizeem par parametrisko transformatoru sauc konfiguraacijas kas faktiski ir parametriskais gjenerators, tachu domaatas energjijas paarveidoshanas meerkjiem, nevis tik taa svaarstiibas pagjenereet. Tas nav shii termina paaraak ekzakts pielietojums, tachu ir sastopams.

naudiina hrenovina kaa jau agraak mineets kontuuru nesatur, taas darbiibas frekvenci uzdod aareejie impulsi. Rezultaataa saukt to par gjeneratoru shaadaa konfiguraacijaa ir pilniigi nekorekti.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Parametriskiem generatoriem ar LC kontuuru, ja nemaldos, bija iespeejama pat asinhronaa gaita, kad ieejas un izejas frekvences attieciiba nav vesals skaitlis... bet tas taa...
Tagat taads jautaajums, vai parametrisko generaaciju var izraisiit, a) mainot spoles vijumu skaitu ( arii mainaas induktivitaate ); b) paarsleezot spolju grupas?
Naudins ko taadu ir proveejis - sasleedzot tinumus bifilaaraa sleegumaa, vai shunteejot dalju tinumus... manupraat bifilaatais sleegums diez ko nav labs; taa pat arii neder tinumu shunteeshana uz iiso...
es savulaiku meeginaaju ( pirms vairaakiem gadiem ) paarsleegt autotrafam tinumus ar divkaarshu tiikla frekvenci ( 100 Hz )., tam pasham trafam piesleegts kondensators, kas veido LC konturu uz 50 Hz generacija neiestaajas, pat iebarojot caur rezistoru no 50 Hz tiikla nelielu straavu ( osciloskopaa vareeja redzeet, kaa mainaas spriegums, straava paarsleedzoties ar elektroniskiem sleedziem... bilde atgaadinaaja parametriskaas generaacijas bildi, bet generaacija nebija...
teorija raada ka taadaa gadijumaa ( mainot vijumus ), magneetiskaa lauka energija nemainaas, bet mainaas kontuura frekvence... un tomeer te ir arii dazas neskaidriibas... teorija raada, ka pie magneetiskaa lauka energijas uzkraashanas, palielinot vijumu skaitu spolei, palielinaas uzkraataa magneetiskaa lauka energija, pienjemot, ka straava ir konstanta..., piem. piesleedzot spoli pie DC avota.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Shodien veicu velvienu eksperimentu ar "Naudina generaatoru" shoreiz piesleedzu slodzei divas paraleeli un preteeji sasleegtas gaismas diodes... piesleedzu arii izejaa paraleeli osciloskopu un rezultaati bija interesanti... ekpsperimenta meerkjis bija noskaidrot velreiz, no kaa atkariiga izejas sprieguma saakumfaaze?
rezultaati taadi, ka saakumfaaze nav atkariiga no taa kaa piesledz toroidaalas spoles vadus... mainot tos vietam, saakumfaaze nemainaas ( taa ir atskjiriiba no flyback trafa ). saakumfaaze ir atkariiga tikai no patstaaviigaa magneeta polaritaates... atkariibaa, kuru polu tuvina spolei... grozot magneetu nelielaa attaalumaa no toroidaalas spoles, uz oscilograafa var redzeet, kaa mainas saakumfaaze izejas spriegumam... ( pozitiivais pusperiods, kas uz augshu samazinaas un izliecas uz leju, osciloskopa ekraanaa ).
Te redzama radnieciiba ar DC generatoru - ja tam apmaina patstaaviigo magneetu polaritaati, vai ierosmes tinuma polaritaati, izejas spriegums arii maina polaritaati...
Naakamo eksperimentu seerija buus par efektivitaates paaugstinaashanu... ( lietojot nosleegtus magneetvadus, citas konstrukcijas utt. )

----------


## zzz

Lai nu tur nepaliktu nesalikti punkti uz i, paskaidrojums kaapeec naudiina hrenovina nav pat kaartiigs parametriskais transformators, bet ir nesakariigs hibriids kaut  kaads. (I pat nemaz modeleeshanas programma nav vajadziiga  :: )

Hrenovinas konfiguraacija sabildeeta zhulika naudiina lapaas, sheit neatkaartoshos to aprakstiit. Un taatad viss vienkaarshi - palaizhot straavu pa toroidaalo spoli, taas magn lauks vienaa toroiida pusee summeejas, otraa ir preteejs iekshaa iestuukjeetaa magneeta laukam. Taalaakais protams atkariigs no taa cik ta lielu straavu tur laizh bet pienjemot ka galeeji nepaarcenshoties, taa toroiida puse kur lauki summeejas piesaatinaas, serdes caurlaidiiba samazinaas, kameer otraa pusee, kur lauki atnjemaas, viss shtokos caurlaidiiba joprojaam augsta. Rezultaataa magn kjeedee paliek asimetrisks toroiids un kaada dalja no pastaaviigaa magneeta lauka izlien aaraa no taa un voobschem uraa tjipa ir parametriski nomoduleets magneetiskais lauks un tjipa induceejamies tai otraa spolee. Tas kas ir suudi un vairs nav smuki ir tas ka taa kaa toroiida serdes caurlaidiiba vairs nav simetriska, tad toroiida spoles labaa un kreisaas puses radiitaas pluusmas arii vairs nebalanseejas un izlien aarpusee - ooops - taadeejaadi radot tieshu magneetisko saiti ar cilindrisko tinumu, kaa pavisam parastaa galiigi neparametriskaa transformatoraa. Voobschem suudi vagaa, taas pozitiivaas iipashiibas kas piemiit parametriskajam transformatoram tiek sachakareetas ar sho daljeeji eksisteejosho tiesho saiti starp tinumiem, un pozitiivaas iipashiibas kas ir parastajam transformatoram, kaa piemeeram augsts lietderiibas koeficients, arii nespiid, jo kopiigaa konstrukcija ir pilniigs oi.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

zzz tur es tev arii piekriitu par tiem magneetiskiem laukiem... un gluzi arii manas domas.... tik tieshaam, aareejais magnetiskais lauks iespaido toroidaalaas spoles magneetisko lauku... tora serdes vienaa pusee tie sakriiit un serde piesaatinaas, lauks sabliivejas, bet otraa pusee, kur lauki ir preteeji, tie tiek izspiesti araa... serde atmagnetizeejas, vai ja aareejais magneetiskais lauks to piesaatina uz otru pusi ( ja tas ir speeciigs ) rezultaataa aarpusee paraadaas pulseejoshs magneetiskais lauks, kas otraa spolee rada indukcijas EDS un straavu... lai gan pirmajaa acu uzmetienaa lauki ir viens no otra atdaliiti, tomeer tie reaali savstarpeeji mijiedarbojas.... tas arii ir iemesls, kapeec nevar radiit taadu parametrisko transformatoru, vai generatoru, kam energijas paarvades koef buutu lielaaks par 1
diemzeel lauku mijiedarbiiba veerojama visos parametriskos generatoros, trafos arii tajaa, kam ir divas u veida serdes... arii tajaa pirmajaa acu uzmetienaa magneetiskie lauki nav saistiiti ( otraa spolee neinduceejas transformaacijas EDS ), bet reaali, liidz ko saak darbinaat to paarveidotaaju, abu spolju magneetiskie lauki mijiedarbojas... U veida serzu krustojuma vietaa, tur kur lauki sakriit, tur serde vel uzmagnetizejas un piesaatinas, bet kur preteeji, tur atmagnetizeejas un tiek izspiesti araa ( vai serde uzmagnetizeejas uz otru pusi, ja primaaraas spoles lauks ir speeciigs ), rezultaataa lauka izkropljojuma deel, notiek arii energijas parnese... un lietderibas koef nevar dabuut lielaaku par 1
Jasaka, ka manupraat energijas parnese notiek, gan caur magneetiskaas caurlaidiibas mainju ( parametriskaa energijas paarnese ), gan lauka izkropljojuma rezultaataa... ( liidziigi kaa transformatoraa ), tomeer labaaku skaidriibu viestu magneetisko lauku simulaacija uz lauku simulaacijas programmas...
Ja grib radiit ieriici, parveidotaaju ar energijas parvades koef >1 tad jaarada taada ieriice kaa "magnetiskais tranzistors", piem. kur ar mazu vadiibas magneetisko pluusmu; vai magneetiskaa lauka intensitaati var stuureet lielas magneetiskaas pluusmas un tam piemistu magneetisko pluusmu pastiprinaashanas koef... liidz shim taada ieriice nav radiita...

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Zinat teicienu "viena aktiera teātris"? Nu šeit ir divu aktrieru!  :: 
Klau, bet ja pa tēmu - es arī īsti nesapratu, kas tāds interesants tajā Naudina "eksperimentā"... Tur vispār ir kaut kas jauns vai "nozīmīgs"? Kāda vispār tur ideja? Ķipa tie magnēti tajas spolēs kaut kādus "parametrus" mazliet maina? Vai arī Naudins to postulē kā nākotnes sci tech free energy generator?
Beefs

----------


## zzz

Nav tur tajaa naudiinismaa nekaa iipashi interesanta vai lietderiiga, atskaitot ja cilveekam ir nobiides uz muuzhiigo dzineeju izgudroshanu

>Ķipa tie magnēti tajas spolēs kaut kādus "parametrus" mazliet maina?

Parametriskie paarveidotaaji, transformatori, gjeneratori ir pilniigi normaala elektronikas (da i vispaar fizikas) nozare, ar kuru iepaziities nav par skaadi, protams nekaadas muuzhiigaas dzineejiskoshanaas tur nav. naudiinisms tur gan ir ljoti slikts piemeers, jo ir nesakariigs hibriids starp parametrisko un parasto transformatoru.

>Vai arī Naudins to postulē kā nākotnes sci tec,h free energy generator?

Nu tak kaa jau parasti ar veco zhuliku naudiinu.  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Zinat teicienu "viena aktiera teātris"? Nu šeit ir divu aktrieru! 
> Klau, bet ja pa tēmu - es arī īsti nesapratu, kas tāds interesants tajā Naudina "eksperimentā"... Tur vispār ir kaut kas jauns vai "nozīmīgs"? Kāda vispār tur ideja? Ķipa tie magnēti tajas spolēs kaut kādus "parametrus" mazliet maina? Vai arī Naudins to postulē kā nākotnes sci tech free energy generator?
> Beefs


 Labs teiciens.... par to divu aktieru teaatri...  ::  tik tieshaam taa ir bez maz vai...
Naudina generators pa gabalu atgaadina trafu, bet nedarbojaas kaa trafs, jo toroidaalajaa spolee esoshais magneetiskais lauks ir nosleegts serdee un neaptver otru spoli, kam piesleegti LED, taatad energija otraa spolee netiek paarnesta, ja nav pielipinaats patstaaviigais magneets....
taatad, kas iisti tur notiek, ja tuvina magneetu...? Ja toroidaalaa spolee pluust mainjstraava, tad tajaa ir pulseejosh magneetiskais lauks... savukaart magneetiskais lauks maina toroidaalaa serdenja relatiivo magneetisko caurlaidiibu ( magneetiskaa caurlaidiiba toroidaalam serdenim ir arii tas parametrs, kas mainaas )... ja tuvina patsaaviigo magneetu, tad taa magneetiskais lauks tiek paarveersts pulseejoshaa, jo tas iet caur toroidaalo sedeni, kuram mainaas magneetiskaa caurlaidiiba... pulseejoshs magneetiskais lauks otraa spolee rada indukcijas EDS un darbina LED
Ja magneetiskaa caurlaidiiba ir liela, tad magneetiskais lauks pastiprinaas un otraadi....
Reaalaa aina ir daudz sarezgjiitaaka, jo abi lauki mijiedarbojas toroidaalajaa sedenii... - vienaa pusee gredzenam lauki summeejas ( patstaaviigaa magneeta un toroidaalaas spoles radiitais magneetiskais lauks ), otraa pusee tie ir preteeji veersti... un tie censhas viens otru izspiest no toroidaalaa serdenja.... 
Naudins arii censhas radiit energijas paarvades koef >1 bet tas nav tik vienkaarshi....

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ingus - tev nevajadzēja tik gari rakstīt. Varēji vienkārši pateikt, ka Naudins cenšas pārliecināt, ka tādā veidā var tikt pie "haļavnās" enerģijas!
Tādā gadijumā - pavisam neinteresanti!  :: 
BTW - mazliet nesaprotu šito - kā magnēts var izpiest magnētisko lauku? Ja es tuvinātu magnētu transformātoram, tad tas pārstātu darboties? Taču nē! Un ja magnēts kaut ko var izpiest, tad - vai ir iespējams uztaisīt elektromagnētisku/statisku/whatever vārstu, kurš maina radioviļņu trajektoriju.
Precīzāk - ja es uztaisītu rezonatora kameru, kurai vienā galā būtu magnetrons - vai ir kāds mehānisms, kā pēc kāda laika padarīt vienu kameras sienu caurspīdīgu tā, lai viļņi pārstātu atstaroties, bet "izšautos" cauri un dotos pretī mērķim?
Beefs

----------


## AndrisZ

> kā magnēts var izpiest magnētisko lauku? Ja es tuvinātu magnētu transformātoram, tad tas pārstātu darboties?


 "Izspiest" tas ir tāds tēlains apzīmējums. Ar papildus magnētisko lauku serdi iedzen magnētiskajā piesātinājumā un tā vairs normāli nedarbojas. Ar mazu magnetiņu lielam tramsformatoram, protams, neko neizdarīsi, bet ja ārējais magnētiskais lauks ir pietiekoši liels, tad gan transformators vairs "netransformēs"  ::  
Šo īpašību izmanto magnētiskajos pastiprinātājos. Palasi, kļūs skaidrāks.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Ingus - tev nevajadzēja tik gari rakstīt. Varēji vienkārši pateikt, ka Naudins cenšas pārliecināt, ka tādā veidā var tikt pie "haļavnās" enerģijas!
> Tādā gadijumā - pavisam neinteresanti! 
> BTW - mazliet nesaprotu šito - kā magnēts var izpiest magnētisko lauku? Ja es tuvinātu magnētu transformātoram, tad tas pārstātu darboties? Taču nē! Un ja magnēts kaut ko var izpiest, tad - vai ir iespējams uztaisīt elektromagnētisku/statisku/whatever vārstu, kurš maina radioviļņu trajektoriju.
> Precīzāk - ja es uztaisītu rezonatora kameru, kurai vienā galā būtu magnetrons - vai ir kāds mehānisms, kā pēc kāda laika padarīt vienu kameras sienu caurspīdīgu tā, lai viļņi pārstātu atstaroties, bet "izšautos" cauri un dotos pretī mērķim?
> Beefs


 Ja trafam tuvina speeciigu patstaaviigo magneetu, tad magneets izmaina serdes magneetisko caurlaidiibu un trafam pieaug tuksgaitas straava... un tas var sadegt... stipra magneetskaa lauka gadijumaa serde trafam piesaatinaasies un tas buus tas pats, kas trafu darbinaatu bez serdes...
Ar tiem radiovilnjiem, tur savaadaak... lai tie atstarotos - neatstarotos - jaaizmaina materiaala vadiitspeeja no vadiitaaja uz dieelektrikji... cik zinu, kaut kur googlee bija mikrovilnju parametriskais pastiprinaataajs, kur vilnjvadaa vai starp diviem dobuma rezonatoriem bija feromagneetiska plaaksniite ( feriits ), kuram mainija magneetisko caurlaidiibu... iespeejams ka shis princips arii der radiovilnju vaartu veidoshanai, magneetvadaa... ( bet istas parlieciibas man tur nav, kaa tas dereetu ).
Te Naudina eksperiments ar induktivitaates mainju, paarsleedzot tinumus... spoles shunteeshana nav manupraat labaakais risinaajums...
http://jnaudin.free.fr/html/tep62par.htm
Jautaajums joprojaam ir atveerts, vai shaadi - paarsleedzot tinumus, spolju grupas utt. var izraisiit parametrisko generaaciju?
teoretiski:
energija spolee W = L * I^2 / 2
un induktivitaate cilindriskai spolei L = u * uo * w^2 * S / l
Ja parsleedz vijumus w kaa autotrafaa ( svaarstiibu konturam ), piem 2 reizes mazaak, tad arii straava izmainas 2 reizes, lielaaka... un laikam W - energija paliek konstanta... ( taatad teoreetiski energijas nerodas )... tachu reaalaa dziive ir daudz sarezgjiitaaka - jo mainaas spoles magneetiskaa lauka konfiguraacija utt.... un vai buus pluusmas sakjeedeejums ar "neizmantotiem tinumiem"?
AndriZ, nu protams, tur kur pluusmas summeejas, tur iet vairaak piesaatinaajumaa iekshaa, bet kur ir preteeji, tur darbojas atmagnetizeejoshi... bet kopumaa tu pareizi saki...

----------


## zzz

> taatad teoreetiski energijas nerodas


 Praktiski arii nee.  :: 

>tachu reaalaa dziive ir daudz sarezgjiitaaka  

Nu ja ka. Taapeec energjija nevis rodas taapat vien, no zila gaisa, taapeec ka izgudrotaajam gribaas tjap ljap muuziigo dzineeju uz dullo uzlipinaat, bet gan  pateereejas/izniekojas uz visaadiem neiereekjinaatiem sarezhgjiitaakajiem reaalaas dziives procesiem.

Ideja, ka ja izgudrotaajs panjems kaut kaadu pietiekami samugjiitu un vinjam neskaidru procesu, tad rezultaataa shim noteikti kritiis virsuu haljavnij energjija, ir no religjiskajaam.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> taatad teoreetiski energijas nerodas
> 
> 
>  Praktiski arii nee. 
> 
> >tachu reaalaa dziive ir daudz sarezgjiitaaka  
> 
> Nu ja ka. Taapeec energjija nevis rodas taapat vien, no zila gaisa, taapeec ka izgudrotaajam gribaas tjap ljap muuziigo dzineeju uz dullo uzlipinaat, bet gan  pateereejas/izniekojas uz visaadiem neiereekjinaatiem sarezhgjiitaakajiem reaalaas dziives procesiem.
> 
> Ideja, ka ja izgudrotaajs panjems kaut kaadu pietiekami samugjiitu un vinjam neskaidru procesu, tad rezultaataa shim noteikti kritiis virsuu haljavnij energjija, ir no religjiskajaam.


 kaads sakars te ar religiju...?
Ja grib palielinaat magneetiskaa lauka energiju bezserdes spolei, tad a) taa japastiepj garaaka; b) jaatalina tinumu grupas c) jasamazina spoles diametrs d) ja ir kaa variometrs, tad spoles jasagriez taa, lai magneetiskie lauki buutu preteeji veersti... vai to pashu var panaakt ar tinumu parsleegshanu...? - skjiet, ka teoretiski un praktiski neiespeejami... tomeer jebkuraa gadijumaa eksperiments buutu interesants - a) vareetu ieguut asimetrisku reaktiivo straavu... b) un varbuut ka tomeer sanaak kaadam  ::

----------


## zzz

> kaads sakars te ar religiju...?


 Tiešhs.  ::  

Ticiiba, ka haotiski mugjiijoties pa pasham neskaidraam jomaam, varbuut peekshnji izmugjiisies haljavnij energjija, balstaas ticiibaa, ne racionaalos apsveerumos vai zinaashanaas.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> kaads sakars te ar religiju...?
> 
> 
>  Tiešhs.  
> 
> Ticiiba, ka haotiski mugjiijoties pa pasham neskaidraam jomaam, varbuut peekshnji izmugjiisies haljavnij energjija, balstaas ticiibaa, ne racionaalos apsveerumos vai zinaashanaas.


 Ticiiba ir svariiga lieta, bet zeel, ka muusdienas taa par maz tiek noverteeta... ticiiba ir sava veida dzinulis, kas veicina progresu... ja neticeetu, tad neviens neeksperimenteetu....
Ja ar ironiju, tad parfraazeejot Biibelee esoshos vardus... ja tev buustu ticiiba kaa sinepju seeklinja un tu paveeleetu shim trafam razot elektriibu, tad vinsh tev razos elektriibu un buus kaa muuziigais dzineejs...!  ::  te laikam bus arii sakars ar religiju... skjiet ka zzz atkal izteks kritisku pieziimi...
Ja nopietni, tad shodien paeksperimenteeju ar cita veida spoleem un serdeem... bet diez ko lielaaku izejas jaudu neieguvu... primaarie tinumi pat silti palika no straavas... laikam jau tieshaam nevar praktiski palielinaat energijas parvades koef 0,5...0,9 robezaas... lai gan teoreetiski tas ir iespeejams.... ( visus variantus diez vai parbaudiishu ).
zzz tev intereseeja, kur var pielietot Naudina generatoru?! Manupraat no taa vareetu iztaisiit elektronisko kompasu: toroidaalais tinums jaaievieto divaas spolees, kas 90 graados pagriestas... zemes magneetiskais lauks radiis abaas spolees atbilstoshus EDS ar attieciigaam saakumfaazeem.... taalaak jau elektronikas darbs - signaala pastiprinaashana, faazes detekteeshana utt.
otrs pielietojums ir magneetiskaa lauka detektors, liidziigi kaa Halla parveidotaajs...

----------


## zzz

Nu bet protams ka izteikshu.  :: 

Datorinsh, uz kura tu drikjee savus ticiibas slavinaajumus, darbojas nevis uz ticiibu un sinepju seeklaam, bet gan saskanjaa ar dabas likumiem un buuveets vadoties no racionaaliem apsveerumiem. 

Tad kad vareesi nodemonstreet savas sinepjgraudveidiigaas kalnu biidiishanas un elektriibas razhoshanas, tad arii piesakies. Citaadi ljaljaa un lohu praatinju puudereeshana vien ir taa tava ticiiba.

----------


## zzz

> bet diez ko lielaaku izejas jaudu neieguvu... primaarie tinumi pat silti palika no straavas... laikam jau tieshaam nevar praktiski palielinaat energijas parvades koef 0,5...0,9 robezaas...


 Halturish, peetnieks.  ::  Kaartiigi uzprojekteetu parametrisko paarveidotaaju paari 50% dabuut var gan. naudiinistiskaa uzhasnah konfiguraacija gan neizskataas ceriiga, bet neviens ar bomi pa galvu tev nesita, pats vien biji saticeejies un pavilcies uz naudiina lohu puudereeshanu kraasainajaas bildees. 

> ( visus variantus diez vai parbaudiishu ).

Uiuiui, kaadi gan plaanaa galdinja urbeeji tie muuzhiigo dzineeju peetnieki ir, pakjibinaajaas knapi paaris dienas un met plinti kruumos.  Ko ta reklameeji to drazu, ja pats nemaz pret to nopietni neizturies?

>zzz tev intereseeja, kur var pielietot Naudina generatoru?! 

Tas nihrena nav gjenerators, tik daudz jau nu tev pashlaik vajadzeeja pielekt. 

Un nee, neintereseeja gan. Vieniigais minimaalais pielietojums ir studentu spiidzinaashanai, likt tiem korekti izskaidrot taa darbiibu (sherpaakaa liimenii - likt sareekjinaat vai uzmodeleet). Jo seviskji ieteicams pielietot uz studentiem, kas murgo par muuzhiigajiem dzineejiem. Ja students to nosauc par gjeneratoru - divniecinsh uz vietas.  :: 

>Manupraat no taa vareetu iztaisiit elektronisko kompasu: toroidaalais tinums jaaievieto divaas spolees, kas 90 graados pagriestas...

Mosties un izberzee acheles, peetniek.  ::  Fluxgate sensors un kompass ir izgudrots pirms veel zhuliks naudiins bija piedzemdeets. Par veelu domas lidojumi, konfekte netiek izsniegta. Starp citu te kas tika pashlaik demonstreets - atkal nekompetence un nezinaashana par stingri parastu fluxgate sensoru, vai neetiska kraapshanaas meegjinot piesavinaaties sveshus un piedevaam baigi senus izgudrojumus?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

taa jau domaaju, ka zzz liidz riitam nenocietiisies un atkal nod***is otru.....
Redzi zzz taas magneetisko kjeezu konfiguraacijas var izdomaat diezgan daudz, un visas taa pat neizpetishu... tomeer lielai daljai tie principi nemainaas un parametri tie pashi... taatad atliek notesteet kaadu variantu, kam energijas parvades koef ir 0,5...0,9 robezaas un tava probleema atrisinaata...
Otrkaart es nepiesavinaajos citu idejas, tas ka elektroniskos kompasus buuveeja pirms Naudina un pat izmantoja taadu pashu principu, vai liidziigu, man bija sen zinaams... tas pats attiecas arii uz magneetiskaa lauka detektoriem... un vel sho principu var izmantot augstsprieguma liidzstraavas straavmainjos... zzz teiks, ka es zogu idejas atkal, bet pateikshu jau priekshaa, ka taadus jau izmanto sen....
Runaajot par teemu, tad http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inductor var uzmest aci, kaa apreekjinaat dazaadu konfiguraaciju spolju induktivitaati... un mainot spoles parametrus ( geometriskos ) var palielinaat magneetiskaa lauka energiju...
Vel jau ir otra grupa parametrisko parveidotaaju - ar mainiigu kapacitaati...
Runaajot vel par efektiiviem parametriskjiem parveidotaajiem ( trafiem ), tad google diez ko nevar atrast... divu U veida serzu variants ir vieniigais... iznjemot protams magneetiskos pastiprinaataajus un Naudina konstrukcijas... vel var paskatiit E serzu parametriskos parveidotaajus...

----------


## zzz

> un tava probleema atrisinaata...


 peetniek, tu dzilji saputrojies esi,  ::  taa nepavisam nav mana probleema, tu te saaki spamot un reklameet to naudiina drazinju, nu tad tev arii jaademonstree taas lietderiigums. Pagaidaam nav demonstreeta nekaads, atskaitot studentu maaciishanai.

>Otrkaart es nepiesavinaajos citu idejas, tas ka elektroniskos kompasus buuveeja pirms Naudina un pat izmantoja taadu pashu principu, vai liidziigu, man bija sen zinaams... tas pats attiecas arii uz magneetiskaa lauka detektoriem... 

Skaidrs. peetnieks atzinaas ka ir neetisks un kraapnieks. Ja tu zinaaji ka fliuxgate sensors ir izgudrots sen pirms naudiina, tad tekstinji: naudiina drazinju peetniekpraat var izmantot blablablaa par kompasu, ir kraapshanaas un drausmiigi neetiski, jo meegjina piedeeveet naudiinam pavisam citu izgudrotaaju sasniegumus.   

>un vel sho principu var izmantot augstsprieguma liidzstraavas straavmainjos...

Tas pats, kraapniek. Izgudrots un tiek pielietots bez jebkaadas naudiina liidzdaliibas, shim tur nekaadu nopelnu.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

zzz nu galiigi garam teikts...
Ja divi vai vairaaki cilveeki atkaarto vienu un to pashu principu, vai nonaak pie viena un taada pasha sleedziena, tas nenoziimee, ka vinji kraapjas "un apzog viens otru"... tad jau tu arii esi taads pats kraapnieks  ::  jo izmanto ikdienaa citu idejas, ko citi radijuski, patenteejushi utt.
Un nepavisam nav taa, ka es Naudinu reklameeju utt. un piedeeveeju vinjam visus pirmatklaajeeju titulus...
Runa bija par pahu principu, ka to vareetu izmantot gan elektroniskajaa kompasaa ( principaa jau izmanto sen ), gan magneetiskaa lauka detekteeshanai, gan DC straavmainjos utt. un princips taads, ka mainot magneetisko caurlaidiibu, statiskus laukus, kas iet caur sho parametrisko vidi, var paarveest mainiigajos un taalaak izmantot indukcijas likumus, otraa spolee induceet atbilstoshus EDS utt. taa luuk ir ar to "Naudina generatora izmatoshanu, pielietoshanu"
Liidziigu parametrisko principu izmanto nemainiiga elektrostatiskaa lauka meersiishanai, bet te par parametrisko parveidotaaju kalpo spec. mainjkondensators, kas statisko lauku parveesrs mainiigajaa.... bet tas taa, aarpus teemas.

----------


## zzz

Taaks. peetniekam eetiku un izpratni par izgudrojumu prioritaateem nav ne maaminja, ne augstskola, ne bazniica iemaaciijusi. Buus jaamaaca sheit.

Ja naudiins kraameejoties ar spoleem nejaushi saliek konfiguraaciju analogjisku sen zinaamajam fluxgate sensoram, taa tieshaam kraapshanaas veel nav. Shis jau arii nepretendeeja to kaa magneetiskaa lauka sensoru. (Protams, shis kraapjas, iepuudereejot to lohiem par muuzhiigo dzineeju, bet ne par to sheit runa pashlaik).

Kraapshanaas un vieteejaa peetnieka neetiskums ir tajaa, ka shis *zinaadams* ka fluxgate sensoru ir sen izgudrojushi citi cilveeki, tomeer meegjinaaja to pierakstiit naudiina drazai. Nee, kraapniek, ja tiek lietots shaads sensors, tad tas ir onkulja Vacquier izgudrotais fluxgate sensors, nevis naudiina drazinja. tu un naudiins variet iet deet, jums nekaadu nopelnu taa sakaraa nav. 

tev veel bija iespeeja noteelot muljkjiiti, kas nav ieprieksh zinaajis par fluxgate sensoru, pats pazinjinoji, ka esi zinaajis, taatad esi kraapies apzinaati.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Taaks. peetniekam eetiku un izpratni par izgudrojumu prioritaateem nav ne maaminja, ne augstskola, ne bazniica iemaaciijusi. Buus jaamaaca sheit.
> 
> Ja naudiins kraameejoties ar spoleem nejaushi saliek konfiguraaciju analogjisku sen zinaamajam fluxgate sensoram, taa tieshaam kraapshanaas veel nav. Shis jau arii nepretendeeja to kaa magneetiskaa lauka sensoru. (Protams, shis kraapjas, iepuudereejot to lohiem par muuzhiigo dzineeju, bet ne par to sheit runa pashlaik).
> 
> Kraapshanaas un vieteejaa peetnieka neetiskums ir tajaa, ka shis *zinaadams* ka fluxgate sensoru ir sen izgudrojushi citi cilveeki, tomeer meegjinaaja to pierakstiit naudiina drazai. Nee, kraapniek, ja tiek lietots shaads sensors, tad tas ir onkulja Vacquier izgudrotais fluxgate sensors, nevis naudiina drazinja. tu un naudiins variet iet deet, jums nekaadu nopelnu taa sakaraa nav. 
> 
> tev veel bija iespeeja noteelot muljkjiiti, kas nav ieprieksh zinaajis par fluxgate sensoru, pats pazinjinoji, ka esi zinaajis, taatad esi kraapies apzinaati.


 Tu zzz runaa pavisam no cita skatpunkta un veljoprojam garaam.... es zinu, ka sho principu var izmantot... zinaadams, ka jau izmanto.... jautaajums, vai Naudis to zin, vai nezin... par to man nav ne jausmas...
kaads te sakars ar kraapshanos? un ko es kraapju?  :: 
zzz te tik tieshaam diskusijas saak iet rinkja danci, kljuust neaugliigas... respektiivi divu aktieru teaatris: lugas teema: "divu profesoru sarunas"...
apskatoties uz shiim 6 - am lapaam, ko esam sarakstijusi, no tevis bijushi tikai dazi sakariigi un kompetenti komentaari... paareejie, par otra apcelshanu nu ne pa teemu un lieki.... cerams, ka liidz meenesha beigaam tu te nesarakstiisi vel tikpat daudz...

----------


## jeecha

No divu profesoru eksistenciaala striida shai diskusijaa nav ne smakas. Labaakajaa gadiijumaa vareetu pretendeet uz dziives izbesiita profesora un stuurgalviiga aazha neaugliigu konfrontaaciju. Kursh ir "profesors" un kursh "aazis" - tas lai paliek katra pasha zinjaa.

----------


## zzz

> jautaajums, vai Naudis to zin, vai nezin... par to man nav ne jausmas...


 Pilniigi nesvariigi, peetniek-kraapniek, taa kaite tev piemiit visu laiku - variities par nebuutiskaam un nesaistiitaam lietaam.

> es zinu, ka sho principu var izmantot... zinaadams, ka jau izmanto....

>kaads te sakars ar kraapshanos? un ko es kraapju? 

Shii foruma lasiitaajus.  Un konkreeti tu meegjinaaji kraapties, piedeevejot naudiina drazai magneetiskaa sensora pielietojumu un neatsaucoties uz iisto shaada veida magneetiskaa sensora izgudrotaaju, pie kam pats apgalvoji ka esi zinaajis, ka to ir izgudrojis cits cilveeks jau sen agraak. Taatad - apzinaata kraapshanas, meegjinaajums nospert izgudrojuma prioritaati un piedeeveet to citam un kopumaa klaji neetiska riiciiba. Par to profesoru videe dod pa purnu bez zheelastiibas. 

( Tu gan neesi izaudzis liidz profesoram, dvojechnik.  :: )

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> jautaajums, vai Naudis to zin, vai nezin... par to man nav ne jausmas...
> 
> 
>  Pilniigi nesvariigi, peetniek-kraapniek, taa kaite tev piemiit visu laiku - variities par nebuutiskaam un nesaistiitaam lietaam.
> 
> > es zinu, ka sho principu var izmantot... zinaadams, ka jau izmanto....
> 
> >kaads te sakars ar kraapshanos? un ko es kraapju? 
> 
> ...


 zzz beidz tak pied****st forumu ar netehniskaam lietaam... vai no tavas lamaashanaas un ardiishanaas ko var citi maaciities?
Velreiz atkaartoju, ka es nepiedeeveeju Naudinam citu izgudrojumus utt. man pat praataa nebija taada doma, ar kraapshanos... tas ka saakumaa nepateicu par to, ka sho ideju jau kaads izmanto, vai izmanto sen, nenoziimee, ka es kraapjos vai maanos...
zzz tu esi iecikleejies nezin kur...
runa ir par fizikas principu izmantoshanu...

----------


## zzz

Par veelu taisnoties, kraapniek, ja esi piekjerts aiz rokas negodiigumaa.  :: 

Kaa arii ja jau veelies runaat par fiziku tad runaa ar, kas tev celjaa staav. Piemeeram:

"Saakotneejaa postaa reklameetaa ieriice, kas tiek fizikaali maldinoshi deeveeta par gjeneratoru, izraadaas, ne tikai nav nekaads muuzhiigais dzineejs un energjiju nerada (ai, kaads paarsteigums  ::  ), bet arii kaa DC-DC paarveidotaajs uzraada ljoti sliktu lietderiibas koeficientu, un liidz ar to nav ne interesanta, ne arii praktiski deriiga."

Tikai tas jau taa seeriigaak izklausaas kaa naudiinaa kraasaino bilzhu reklameeshana, kuraas shis ticiigos stulbenjus piedraazis uz COP=8.1 un tamliidziigi.   :: 

Un jaa, turpmaak muuzhiigo dzineeju murdzinjus postee speciaalajos muuzhiigo dzineeju plaanpraatinju forumos, tur tevi uznjems ar atplestaam rokaam. Nu ko tev, cieteejam, jaalien vietaas, kur muuzhiigos dzineejus netur nekaadaa veertee, ej pie domubiedriem chatoties.

----------

